# Condensation in headlight



## rzx97 (Sep 9, 2012)

the inside of my passenger side headlight is completley covered in condendsation, was wondering if anyone else had this problem and what they did to fix it.

thnks


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Have you checked the covers you remove to change the bulbs?

When i recently changed bulbs, mine didn't locate properly, and i ended up with condensation. I had to reclose mine to get the condensation to stop.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

TurnipLicker said:


> Have you checked the covers you remove to change the bulbs?
> 
> When i recently changed bulbs, mine didn't locate properly, and i ended up with condensation. I had to reclose mine to get the condensation to stop.


this. 
or new headlight.


----------

